# Kastking, yeah that's one brand to avoid



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

tincanary said:


> Faster gears are better for fishing upstream, easier to pick up the slack. Granted, I sometimes fish with a 6.3 and my hand is a blur.


Placed in my order for the Calcutta Conquest BFS and a Finetail 4'6 casting rod with a few trout plugs. Super stoked to try them out!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Placed in my order for the Calcutta Conquest BFS and a Finetail 4'6 casting rod with a few trout plugs. Super stoked to try them out!


Oh man, be careful with the Finetail. It's a really fast rod, if you're used to the more moderate action of American rods, you're going to have to acclimate to the timing of releasing the spool. You'll get the hang of it no doubt, just wanted to make you aware. It's a rod meant for fishing plugs in fast water. On the Calcutta, set the spool tension to where there's a khunt hair of side play, then use your brake for everything.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

tincanary said:


> Oh man, be careful with the Finetail. It's a really fast rod, if you're used to the more moderate action of American rods, you're going to have to acclimate to the timing of releasing the spool. You'll get the hang of it no doubt, just wanted to make you aware. It's a rod meant for fishing plugs in fast water. On the Calcutta, set the spool tension to where there's a khunt hair of side play, then use your brake for everything.


Nice, thanks for the tips! Good to hear that fast is actually fast. Sounds like the rod will be a good fit for me.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Nice, thanks for the tips! Good to hear that fast is actually fast. Sounds like the rod will be a good fit for me.


It'll make for a great creek rod for sure. You'll be able to cast from heavy cover without worry of hitting branches and other obstructions. Wait till you get your Calcutta, that's the bro-ham of BFS reels, damn near a work of art and palms very well. I should also add, you don't need to fill up the spool to capacity. I typically run about 50yd or so of 6lb braid. You can calculate how much line is going on by calculating the inches per turn. In this case, the Calcutta is 27" per turn, and there are 1800 inches in 50 yards, so you will want to turn the handle about 70 times to get you in the ballpark. If using braid, avoid using backing line since you are working with a shallow spool. I like to wrap the line around 4 times and terminate with a uni knot. It doesn't slip at all.


----------

